# Sports?



## ecsdf1 (Feb 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;pHFUhGIfY4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHFUhGIfY4o[/video] Fucking ridiculous. lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 20, 2014)

The fuck is this shit? A joke?


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 24, 2014)

na these muhfuckas take it real serious. lol


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;viqZX_5mp1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viqZX_5mp1Q[/video]


----------



## batool100 (Dec 4, 2014)

I like to play sports. Specially cricket is my favorite. Which sports you like to play?

http://www.ptvsports.pk/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 4, 2014)

batool100 said:


> I like to play sports. Specially cricket is my favorite. Which sports you like to play?
> 
> http://www.ptvsports.pk/


See that sad shot that killed that dude a couple weeks ago? 26 years old, man.. I had no idea it could be that dangerous..


----------

